# Zoo Trip #10 - The Heavy Guys



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I iz ignorin you










Yes, I always look this grumpy










Wize eyes



















Kickin' up a storm










Use Nivea for dry skin










Martin.


----------

